# help for a newbie wnba fan



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

ey guys, i'm a newbie to the boards looking for some help from some long-time wnba/women's basketball fans. hope you can bear with me for a sec.

i work for a tv company outside the US, and we will be starting our coverage of the wnba pretty soon. the wnba was assigned to me, and i'd really like to hype it up and give the league the attention i feel it deserves. i'm working on some plugs right now to promote our coverage, but would like to solicit suggestions on what music i can use to score it. i was thinking it would be appropriate to use female artists for all my plugs; i have a few already, but maybe you guys know of songs/music that would fit for a women's basketball/wnba plug.

also, any other suggestions to help promote the league are most welcome. 

i've been a big fan of basketball nearly all my life, played both high school and college ball, but i have to admit that my knowledge of the wnba is limited to the more popular players. the only excuse i have is that we don't see too many games over here. so now that our company is showing wnba games, i'd like to do good on the plugs, to give the league and the sport more exposure.

thanks guys, looking forward to your suggestions. :grinning:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Miss D - check your PMs under the tab UserCP. 

I sent you some info that might help you out.


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks Gym Rat, sent you an email.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

May I ask what country you are from, it's important to know who will be watching so that we can advertise to those people.

As to music, well once song that I like right now is from Liz Phair, 'Extraordinary' it's very upbeat and it would go well with some WNBA highlights.

As to the players, it all depends on the teams that you'll be covering.

For WNBA team history (97-03), playoffs/finals history (97-03), past award winners (97-03), past all-star teams (99-03), past drafts (97-03), and yearly team standings (97-03), visit: http://www.hometown.aol.com/bradleyrd/wnba9799.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>miss d</b>!
> ey guys, i'm a newbie to the boards looking for some help from some long-time wnba/women's basketball fans. hope you can bear with me for a sec.
> 
> i work for a tv company outside the US, and we will be starting our coverage of the wnba pretty soon. the wnba was assigned to me, and i'd really like to hype it up and give the league the attention i feel it deserves. i'm working on some plugs right now to promote our coverage, but would like to solicit suggestions on what music i can use to score it. i was thinking it would be appropriate to use female artists for all my plugs; i have a few already, but maybe you guys know of songs/music that would fit for a women's basketball/wnba plug.
> ...


Welcome to the site.


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

*jov_brien:* i'm from the philippines. basketball is undoubtedly the most popular sport here (whereas other asian nations are more soccer-oriented), but the women's game still has a weak following. even the local collegiate women's league is still lacking in fan support, and an attempt to put up a semi-pro women's tournament a few years ago failed due to lack of sponsors/viewers. i'm hoping that with our coverage of the wnba, more people will see that women's basketball can be just as exciting as the men's game, and interest in the sport as a whole will pick up. (a bit naive maybe, or idealistic, but what the hey.)

Gym Rat also gave me some info that i can use. thanks to you both, i really appreciate the help.  and to truebluefan, thanks for the welcome. looking forward to participating more in the discussions here.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey Miss D,

I am from the country of Belize (English-Speaking Nation in Central America).

I write occassionally for one of our national newspapers about the WNBA. I cannot say that many Belizeans follow or are fans of the WNBA but most sports savvy Belizeans and even non sports fan have at least heard of the league and can name at least one player and one team.

Here, we have access to US Networks that carry WNBA games, such as ABC, ESPN2, Telemundo, NBA TV, and a few cities here carry networks that broadcast regional games so we are very much exposed to the league.

I'm sure that with time and with exposure to the women's game, people in the Philippines will like the WNBA too, after all it is basketball... just that women are playing

Jovany


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

*jov_brien:* it's the same here, i guess... people can probably name a few players (sue bird, lisa leslie, sheryl swoopes), but i'm not satisfied with the level of awareness. as i said, this is a basketball-crazy country - there's a basketball court on nearly every street - but the attention is focused primarily on the men's game. there's a lot of room for improvement.

but hey, let's see in a few years, right? nice talking with you. 


p.s.
off-topic: does anyone know where i can find a uconn taurasi jersey??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do you two want to write for us? If so, Pm me.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

who were you asking to write for you?


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

it was nice talking to you too Miss D, good luck with your WNBA Awareness campaign in the islands


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

hey, so sorry but i'm back to ask for help again! :grinning:

to increase awareness for the league, i've asked 6 female college basketball standouts to endorse the wnba. the idea is to have them talk about their favorite wnba star and why they admire them. so far we have endorsements planned for ticha penicheiro, diana taurasi, cheryl ford and lisa leslie. i need help with the last 2!

the other 2 girls unfortunately aren't really big followers of the wnba. but we'd still like to include them since they're pretty popular locally and are good role models for the sport. so we decided to "match" them with a wnba player, someone who they can be compared to, or has a similar style of play. that's what i need help with, coz i can't decide who in the wnba is just like them! here's a description of the two girls... if you can think of a wnba star who fits the bill, please let me know! 

1. one of the smartest and most talented local point/shooting guards. she's a very deadly scorer (led the league in scoring in her last year, winning her MVP) as she can really burn you from long distance, and can hurt you when she penetrates. has fantastic court vision, and a great passer. a lot of people look up to her coz she does well academically also. now she's on the national training team. definitely a great role model for women's basketball.

2. one of the most talented and athletic players in our country. she's listed as a small/power forward, but she plays a lot like a guard. good dribbling, excellent outside touch. but the best thing about her is her athleticism - great hangtime, mad hops. team leader also; in her senior year she brought her rookie-laden team to the final 4, when no one expected them to make it.

now who in the wnba plays like these 2?? really need your help, we'll be shooting the endorsements in a few days!


----------

